# Conte prima scelta del Real in caso esonero di Lopetegui



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2018)

Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, Perez ha già in mente il nome del prossimo allenatore del Real Madrid. E' quello di Antonio Conte, alcuni emissari del Real avrebbero già contattato l'ex Chelsea. Il quale è disponibile a chiudere la faccenda legale con i Blues subito.

Ovviamente nel caso Lopetegui continuasse a non portare risultati.


----------



## EmmePi (18 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, Perez ha già in mente il nome del prossimo allenatore del Real Madrid. E' quello di Antonio Conte, alcuni emissari del Real avrebbero già contattato l'ex Chelsea. Il quale è disponibile a chiudere la faccenda legale con i Blues subito.
> 
> Ovviamente nel caso Lopetegui continuasse a non portare risultati.



E già se chiama il Real Conte chiude subito il contenzioso, mica lo fa per il Milan.....

Ce ne faremo una ragione. Io sono sempre dell'idea che chi non ci vuole non ci merita!


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Ottobre 2018)

Andonio imho non c'azzecca NULLA con l'ambiente Real Madrid. Sarebbe un "fracaso" annunciato


----------



## Nils (18 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E già se chiama il Real Conte chiude subito il contenzioso, mica lo fa per il Milan.....
> 
> Ce ne faremo una ragione. Io sono sempre dell'idea che chi non ci vuole non ci merita!



O semplicemente il Milan non lo ha mai cercato


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Andonio imho non c'azzecca NULLA con l'ambiente Real Madrid. Sarebbe un "fracaso" annunciato



Mi divertirei a vederlo fallire


----------



## Victorss (18 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, Perez ha già in mente il nome del prossimo allenatore del Real Madrid. E' quello di Antonio Conte, alcuni emissari del Real avrebbero già contattato l'ex Chelsea. Il quale è disponibile a chiudere la faccenda legale con i Blues subito.
> 
> Ovviamente nel caso Lopetegui continuasse a non portare risultati.



Conte al Real Madrid secondo me fallirebbe clamorosamente e lo dico da grande estimatore di Andonio.
In ogni caso se ci andasse almeno la finiremmo una volta per tutte di inneggiare al cambio di panchina ad ogni pareggio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Ottobre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Andonio imho non c'azzecca NULLA con l'ambiente Real Madrid. Sarebbe un "fracaso" annunciato



This.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E già se chiama il Real Conte chiude subito il contenzioso, mica lo fa per il Milan.....
> 
> Ce ne faremo una ragione. Io sono sempre dell'idea che chi non ci vuole non ci merita!



Il Real gli darebbe i soldi che avanza dal Chelsea in una forma o in un'altra per averlo, la differenza è questa


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

Legali al lavoro per portarlo al Madrid. Ma il Milan lo ha mai cercato? Mah.

Detto questo, andare oggi al Real è un rischio tremendo, squadra morta, a fine corsa... secondo me Conte se ci fosse anche il Milan sceglierebbe noi.

Ma la realtà è che a noi va bene così.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Legali al lavoro per portarlo al Madrid. Ma il Milan lo ha mai cercato? Mah.
> 
> Detto questo, andare oggi al Real è un rischio tremendo, squadra morta, a fine corsa... secondo me Conte se ci fosse anche il Milan sceglierebbe noi.
> 
> Ma la realtà è che a noi va bene così.



Sì sì fra il milan e il real credo proprio che sceglierebbe il Milan  Sicuramente più soldi e maggiore probabilità di vincere la champions


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Sì sì fra il milan e il real credo proprio che sceglierebbe il Milan  Sicuramente più soldi e maggiore probabilità di vincere la champions



Siamo qui per scambiarci opinioni... ma tu, italiano, tra una squadra che può solo migliorare, che ti garantisce investimenti e un ottimo stipendio... e un'altra che viene da Champions vinte in serie, ti dà qualcosa in più ma neanche troppo, in un ambiente folle, all'estero... e in cui la bruciatura è elevatissima. cosa sceglieresti?

Al Real sono convinto che i giocatori ti fanno vincere se non li stressi. Questo Lopetegui ha alzato il livello degli allenamenti, li ha messi sotto e loro lo hanno scaricato. 

Magari poi Conte vuole il Real Madrid, non lo so... ma non penso sia la piazza adatta a lui. Per me aspetta il Milan, l'Inter o la Juventus. 
E intanto sta alla finestra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Siamo qui per scambiarci opinioni... ma tu, italiano, tra una squadra che può solo migliorare, che ti garantisce investimenti e un ottimo stipendio... e un'altra che viene da Champions vinte in serie, ti dà qualcosa in più ma neanche troppo, in un ambiente folle, all'estero... e in cui la bruciatura è elevatissima. cosa sceglieresti?
> 
> Al Real sono convinto che i giocatori ti fanno vincere se non li stressi. Questo Lopetegui ha alzato il livello degli allenamenti, li ha messi sotto e loro lo hanno scaricato.
> 
> ...



Per un allenatore allenare è un lavoro. Una carriera. Fra fare il dirigente alla ditta leader mercato a 15 mila euro al mese e la ditta di seconda fascia a 5mila euro al mese cosa sceglieresti? 
Conte andrebbe al Real facendo le sue richieste, come sempre ha fatto, in termini di rinforzi. E poi siamo sicuri che abbia simpatie per il Milan? Ormai il salto di andare all'estero l'ha fatto. Non è a fine carriera come Carletto. Non credo che sia lì ad aspettare noi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Per un allenatore allenare è un lavoro. Una carriera. Fra fare il dirigente alla ditta leader mercato a 15 mila euro al mese e la ditta di seconda fascia a 5mila euro al mese cosa sceglieresti?
> Conte andrebbe al Real facendo le sue richieste, come sempre ha fatto, in termini di rinforzi. E poi siamo sicuri che abbia simpatie per il Milan? Ormai il salto di andare all'estero l'ha fatto. Non è a fine carriera come Carletto. Non credo che sia lì ad aspettare noi.



Comunque sia, conte ha sempre detto di voler tornare in Italia, salto all estero o meno. 
Chi dice che sia lui ad aspettare Noi o viceversa? Ricordiamoci del contenzioso eh!
Ovviamente anche io credo che tra real e Milan scelga real, ma la scelta non è poi così scontata come la si dipinge


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

Dai Singer fallo sto sforzo e chiama Conte! Vogliamo salvare la stagione oppure no???


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, conte ha sempre detto di voler tornare in Italia, salto all estero o meno.
> Chi dice che sia lui ad aspettare Noi o viceversa? Ricordiamoci del contenzioso eh!
> Ovviamente anche io credo che tra real e Milan scelga real, ma la scelta non è poi così scontata come la si dipinge



Si ma se davvero il Real chiamasse Conte non credo che ci sarebbe alcun contenzioso di mezzo, e nemmeno il dover prendere una squadra a campionato iniziato.
Il punto è: se il Real chiama "chiunque" risponde: *presente*

Però se Singer si impegnasse a pagare anche in parte quel suo contenzioso ed andasse prima del Real allora penso che Antonio verrebbe...
Questione solo di soldi e tempistica in contrapposizione al fascino/Real.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma se davvero il Real chiamasse Conte non credo che ci sarebbe alcun contenzioso di mezzo, e nemmeno il dover prendere una squadra a campionato iniziato.
> Il punto è: se il Real chiama "chiunque" risponde: *presente*
> 
> Però se Singer si impegnasse a pagare anche in parte quel suo contenzioso ed andasse prima del Real allora penso che Antonio verrebbe...
> Questione solo di soldi e tempistica in contrapposizione al fascino/Real.



Certo, quoto tutto, parola per parola. Se il real chiama non puoi fare nulla.. Però Marca parla di un Solari in pole position.. Chissà


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Ottobre 2018)

Spero non sia vero,Conte è la nostra unica speranza di ripartire per davvero,se va altrove da chi ripartiremmo noi?Certo,ammesso che nei nostri piani alti ci sia la voglia di pagare un top allenatore.


----------



## Anguus (22 Ottobre 2018)

"No ma Conte è scarso, noi abbiamo Rino"


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Spero non sia vero,Conte è la nostra unica speranza di ripartire per davvero,se va altrove da chi ripartiremmo noi?Certo,ammesso che nei nostri piani alti ci sia la voglia di pagare un top allenatore.



Lo state mitizzando troppo..ma secondo te arriva lui e arrivate secondi? Ma è un mago, uno stregone?


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo state mitizzando troppo..ma secondo te arriva lui e arrivate secondi? Ma è un mago, uno stregone?



Parlano i risultati per lui, la prima Juventus era più scarsa di questo Milan.

Detto questo il Real se lo può permettere, il Milan no. 

Il Real gli chiede: "quanto vuoi dal Chelsea? x? Bene te lo do io"... il Milan manda a rotoli una stagione per aspettare la rescissione e liberarsi di qualche mese del contratto di Rino.

Poi mi dicono che siamo tornati... se volevamo tornare le scelte tecnico-sportive sarebbero state diverse il 10 luglio.

Ora ci prendiamo il solito doppio dei punti dalla Juventus e il -5 dalla Champions. Nessuna novità.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Parlano i risultati per lui, la prima Juventus era più scarsa di questo Milan.
> 
> Detto questo il Real se lo può permettere, il Milan no.
> 
> ...



La juve era un contesto diverso. Fece un miracolo indubbiamente ma anche voi ci avete messo del vostro. Poi alla juve fu preso con un progetto ben definito, tutte le componenti hanno funzionato ed è stato ciò che è stato. Da voi a stagione in corso, con una rosa non sua e non costruita bene che dovrebbe fare secondo te? Cosa ti aspetti? 
Sul resto quoto il tuo discorso


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La juve era un contesto diverso. Fece un miracolo indubbiamente ma anche voi ci avete messo del vostro. Poi alla juve fu preso con un progetto ben definito, tutte le componenti hanno funzionato ed è stato ciò che è stato. Da voi a stagione in corso, con una rosa non sua e non costruita bene che dovrebbe fare secondo te? Cosa ti aspetti?
> Sul resto quoto il tuo discorso



Io non credo tanto al discorso del tempo e del progetto.

Spalletti 4 anni fa ha ribaltato la Roma in un mese.

Sarri ha sistemato il Chelsea in pochissimo tempo.

Ranieri ha salvato il Parma passando da 0,6 media punti a quasi 2.

Ci sono tanti esempi, l'importante è prendere l'allenatore giusto e costruirci un progetto sopra.

Il dramma sarebbe arrivare quarti e tenere questo qui... sai quante mazzate in Champions???


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La juve era un contesto diverso. Fece un miracolo indubbiamente ma anche voi ci avete messo del vostro. Poi alla juve fu preso con un progetto ben definito, tutte le componenti hanno funzionato ed è stato ciò che è stato. Da voi a stagione in corso, con una rosa non sua e non costruita bene che dovrebbe fare secondo te? Cosa ti aspetti?
> Sul resto quoto il tuo discorso



Secondo me un 11 per Conte lo tiri fuori anche dalla nostra rosa...anche se non mi aspetto che faccia miracoli ma almeno vedere una mentalità diversa in campo si...


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un 11 per Conte lo tiri fuori anche dalla nostra rosa...anche se non mi aspetto che faccia miracoli ma almeno vedere una mentalità diversa in campo si...



Basta un cc a gennaio, niente di più.
E il 3-5-2 è apparecchiato. Già con Conte, Reina, Conti e un nuovo acquisto questo Milan passa da valere 6,,5-7 a 7,5-8.

Bastano poche mosse, ma svegliamoci. SVEGLIA!!!


----------



## kipstar (22 Ottobre 2018)

e la causa ? non era bloccato ?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un 11 per Conte lo tiri fuori anche dalla nostra rosa...anche se non mi aspetto che faccia miracoli ma almeno vedere una mentalità diversa in campo si...



Conte è strano ed è pieno di ossessioni. Non è così semplice. Soprattutto a stagione in corso non so quanto potrebbe fare bene


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Conte è strano ed è pieno di ossessioni. Non è così semplice. Soprattutto a stagione in corso non so quanto potrebbe fare bene



Come dicevo anch'io non credo nei miracoli...però ho visto partite dell'italia con giocatori imbarazzanti (Pellé, Eder, Giaccherini...) o anche della prima Juve (Vucinic, Matri, Pepe...) con una mentalità ed un'organizzazione che sono molti anni che non vedo nel Milan...


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Basta un cc a gennaio, niente di più.
> E il 3-5-2 è apparecchiato. Già con Conte, Reina, Conti e un nuovo acquisto questo Milan passa da valere 6,,5-7 a 7,5-8.
> 
> Bastano poche mosse, ma svegliamoci. SVEGLIA!!!



3-5-2
Reina-Musacchio-Caldara-Romagnoli-Conti/Borini-Kessie-Biglia-Chala/Paquetà-Laxalt-Higuain-Ibra/Suso


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Come dicevo anch'io non credo nei miracoli...però ho visto partite dell'italia con giocatori imbarazzanti (Pellé, Eder, Giaccherini...) o anche della prima Juve (Vucinic, Matri, Pepe...) con una mentalità ed un'organizzazione che sono molti anni che non vedo nel Milan...



Si però vi scordate sempre che quella juve aveva buffon barzagli bonucci (versione buona) chiellini lichtsteiner pirlo vidal marchisio quagliarella (che non mi pare una pippa)...perché li omettete sempre?


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però vi scordate sempre che quella juve aveva buffon barzagli bonucci (versione buona) chiellini lichtsteiner pirlo vidal marchisio quagliarella (che non mi pare una pippa)...perché li omettete sempre?



Si...ma tolti Pirlo e Vidal (un buon giocatore arrivato dalla Bundesliga) era la squadra arrivata settima l'anno prima...


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però vi scordate sempre che quella juve aveva buffon barzagli bonucci (versione buona) chiellini lichtsteiner pirlo vidal marchisio quagliarella (che non mi pare una pippa)...perché li omettete sempre?



perchè per incensare Conte fa piu' comodo ricordare solo gli scarponi.....


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Si...ma tolti Pirlo e Vidal (un buon giocatore arrivato dalla Bundesliga) era la squadra arrivata settima l'anno prima...



Un buon giocatore che si rivelò un campionissimo.
Ah mi sono dimenticato un certo del piero 
Era una squadra con dei campioni innegabili dai. Arrivammo settimi per gestioni scellerate. 
Ripeto cita i giocatori che ti ho detto e vedrai che le cose sono diverse rispetto a questo milan


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> perchè per incensare Conte fa piu' comodo ricordare solo gli scarponi.....



Ma non capisco perché non si possono vedere le cose nella loro interezza. Noi abbiamo dato fiducia a conte che veniva da una passato non certo glorioso. Noi abbiamo fatto grande conte e lui ci ha portato a quello che siamo ora è innegabile, ma non da solo.


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Io non voglio incensare nessuno...addirittura Conte non è nemmeno nei miei primi 5 allenatori preferiti...ma di certo non si può paragonare a Gattuso...tanti giocatori di quella juve arrivata settima hanno fatto il salto di qualità sotto la sua gestione...quanti dei nostri giocatori sono stati allenati da un tecnico vincente? Chi ci dice che non potrebbero anche i nostri fare un salto di qualità?


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco perché non si possono vedere le cose nella loro interezza. Noi abbiamo dato fiducia a conte che veniva da una passato non certo glorioso. Noi abbiamo fatto grande conte e lui ci ha portato a quello che siamo ora è innegabile, ma non da solo.



sicuramente per raggiungere gli obiettivi sono necessari tre fattori giocatori allenatore e società che devono essere presenti contemporaneamente.
Il Milan oggi ha una società solida, penso pero' che siamo carenti nel resto.
Quanti dei facenti parte la rosa odierna andrebbero bene per Conte? Conte verrebbe a stagione in corso ad allenare mammolette scelte da altri ? 
Sono convinta che se arrivasse da noi qui a lamentarci entro fine stagione..... 
Magari potrebbe accantonare il povero depresso Cahlanoglu con un sms o magari Suso....sicuro che a lui piacerebbe Borini.....
Borini titolare e il forum potrebbe esplodere.....
A me non piace....ma oggi non saprei nemmeno che fare.....


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio incensare nessuno...addirittura Conte non è nemmeno nei miei primi 5 allenatori preferiti...ma di certo non si può paragonare a Gattuso...tanti giocatori di quella juve arrivata settima hanno fatto il salto di qualità sotto la sua gestione...quanti dei nostri giocatori sono stati allenati da un tecnico vincente? Chi ci dice che non potrebbero anche i nostri fare un salto di qualità?



non ce lo dice nessuno...è una scommessa...
Ma chiediamoci quanti dei calciatori di questa rosa andrebbero bene per Conte.....
Credo che alcuni sarebbero fuori a prescindere.... Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Suso, Cahlanoglu...magari Biglia....
Borini sempre titolare....
Rifondiamo la squadra di nuovo?


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> non ce lo dice nessuno...è una scommessa...
> Ma chiediamoci quanti dei calciatori di questa rosa andrebbero bene per Conte.....
> Credo che alcuni sarebbero fuori a prescindere.... Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Suso, Cahlanoglu...magari Biglia....
> Borini sempre titolare....
> Rifondiamo la squadra di nuovo?



Secondo me almeno 4-5 elementi vanno cambiati a prescindere da Conte...Bonaventura deve fare la riserva...Calhanoglu non è un esterno...Rodriguez è troppo lento per essere un terzino da calcio moderno...se analizziamo bene la nostra rosa non abbiamo giocatori adatti a nessun tipo di modulo...e quindi come sono adattati nel 4-3-3 lo sarebbero lo stesso anche nel 3-5-2...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio incensare nessuno...addirittura Conte non è nemmeno nei miei primi 5 allenatori preferiti...ma di certo non si può paragonare a Gattuso...tanti giocatori di quella juve arrivata settima hanno fatto il salto di qualità sotto la sua gestione...quanti dei nostri giocatori sono stati allenati da un tecnico vincente? Chi ci dice che non potrebbero anche i nostri fare un salto di qualità?



Sinceramente non vedo chi possa fare il salto di qualità nel vostro centrocampo, che è veramente il vostro reparto dolente, poi conte piazzerebbe titolare inamovibile bakayoko, meglio se vi preparate alle sue follie


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> sicuramente per raggiungere gli obiettivi sono necessari tre fattori giocatori allenatore e società che devono essere presenti contemporaneamente.
> Il Milan oggi ha una società solida, penso pero' che siamo carenti nel resto.
> Quanti dei facenti parte la rosa odierna andrebbero bene per Conte? Conte verrebbe a stagione in corso ad allenare mammolette scelte da altri ?
> Sono convinta che se arrivasse da noi qui a lamentarci entro fine stagione.....
> ...



Quoto tutto 
Hai capito perfettamente la situazione conte.
Lui giocherebbe con bori i bakayoko e abate sempre titolari eh


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me almeno 4-5 elementi vanno cambiati a prescindere da Conte...Bonaventura deve fare la riserva...Calhanoglu non è un esterno...Rodriguez è troppo lento per essere un terzino da calcio moderno...se analizziamo bene la nostra rosa non abbiamo giocatori adatti a nessun tipo di modulo...e quindi come sono adattati nel 4-3-3 lo sarebbero lo stesso anche nel 3-5-2...



ti rendi conto che se cambiamo 4-5 elementi siamo di nuovo nel tunnel? A quel punto non avremmo riserve... e se vuoi campioni o giocatori in rampa di lancio devi spendere e tanto....
Dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che non possiamo fare tutto subito ma ci vorrà tempo.....


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Boh...sarò strano io...ma pensare che Conte sia peggio di Gattuso per me è inconcepibile...poi potrà pure fare peggio...ma come curriculum non sono minimamente paragonabili...


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ti rendi conto che se cambiamo 4-5 elementi siamo di nuovo nel tunnel? A quel punto non avremmo riserve... e se vuoi campioni o giocatori in rampa di lancio devi spendere e tanto....
> Dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che non possiamo fare tutto subito ma ci vorrà tempo.....



Dipende chi sono questi elementi...di certo in un Milan che punta a vincere non possiamo cambiare solo 1-2 giocatori..


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto
> Hai capito perfettamente la situazione conte.
> Lui giocherebbe con bori i bakayoko e abate sempre titolari eh



Reina
Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli 
(con Musacchio in uscita immagino,potremmo comprare David Luiz dal Chelsea visto che si amavano tanto)

Conti (borini) Bakayoko xxxx Kessie Laxalt

Cutrone (Ibra) Higuain


non so......
Chissà se avrebbe il coraggio di mandare un sms a Ibra ......... solo al pensarci....


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Dipende chi sono questi elementi...di certo in un Milan che punta a vincere non possiamo cambiare solo 1-2 giocatori..



infatti si punta a vincere in 3 anni.........cosi' almeno continuano a ripetere.....


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ti rendi conto che se cambiamo 4-5 elementi siamo di nuovo nel tunnel? A quel punto non avremmo riserve... e se vuoi campioni o giocatori in rampa di lancio devi spendere e tanto....
> Dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che non possiamo fare tutto subito ma ci vorrà tempo.....



Esattamente. È un processo graduale e difficile


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Boh...sarò strano io...ma pensare che Conte sia peggio di Gattuso per me è inconcepibile...poi potrà pure fare peggio...ma come curriculum non sono minimamente paragonabili...



Ma nessuno sta dicendo questo. Sono convito che Gattuso sia anni luce lontano da Conte.
Ma nemmeno si può mitizzare così Conte, credendo che basti lui per fare il massimo e uscire dall’oblio. Soprattutto a stagione in corso


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. È un processo graduale e difficile



Sono due giorni che ci troviamo daccordo....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però vi scordate sempre che quella juve aveva buffon barzagli bonucci (versione buona) chiellini lichtsteiner pirlo vidal marchisio quagliarella (che non mi pare una pippa)...perché li omettete sempre?



Conte alla Juve aveva una signora squadra già il primo anno, quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli coi pipponi è una leggenda metropolitana. Così come quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli con le pippe in nazionale, è uscito ai quarti con una Germania che già dava i primi segni del cedimento attuale e molte delle pippe che avevamo erano sue fisse che poteva benissimo non convocare, vedi i vari Pellé, Zaza, De Sciglio ecc. Quindi qui hai ragione su tutta la linea, Conte viene sicuramente mitizzato troppo.

Detto questo, parliamo però di un grande allenatore e il paragone con Rino non è nemmeno da farsi. Conte anche con questa rosa qualcosa di meglio farebbe. Le tue obiezioni sono sensate, arriverebbe in corsa e con una rosa non voluta da lui, ma non deve arrivare secondo, deve arrivare quarto. In più voglio sperare che qualche aggiustamento a gennaio verrà fatto, oltre a Paquetà. Insomma il quarto posto non sarebbe scontato ma meglio rischiare con Conte che avere la certezza di non arrivarci con Gattuso. Questo se le prossime 2-3 partite andremo male, naturalmente.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però vi scordate sempre che quella juve aveva buffon barzagli bonucci (versione buona) chiellini lichtsteiner pirlo vidal marchisio quagliarella (che non mi pare una pippa)...perché li omettete sempre?


Si dimenticano anche che sei mesi fa con Hazard, Rudiger, Alonso, Fabregas, Kantè, Giroud, D. Luiz ecc è arrivato quinto e si è fatto asfaltare persino dalla Roma. A volte la memoria fa strani scherzi...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sono due giorni che ci troviamo daccordo....



Non può farmi che piacere!


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2018)

Non mi strapperò mai i capelli per Conte....non lo voglio nemmeno quel gobbo...mi dispiacerebbe perdere il prossimo anno o tra due un Guardiola invece.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Conte alla Juve aveva una signora squadra già il primo anno, quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli coi pipponi è una leggenda metropolitana. Così come quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli con le pippe in nazionale, è uscito ai quarti con una Germania che già dava i primi segni del cedimento attuale e molte delle pippe che avevamo erano sue fisse che poteva benissimo non convocare, vedi i vari Pellé, Zaza, De Sciglio ecc. Quindi qui hai ragione su tutta la linea, Conte viene sicuramente mitizzato troppo.
> 
> Detto questo, parliamo però di un grande allenatore e il paragone con Rino non è nemmeno da farsi. Conte anche con questa rosa qualcosa di meglio farebbe. Le tue obiezioni sono sensate, arriverebbe in corsa e con una rosa non voluta da lui, ma non deve arrivare secondo, deve arrivare quarto. In più voglio sperare che qualche aggiustamento a gennaio verrà fatto, oltre a Paquetà. Insomma il quarto posto non sarebbe scontato ma meglio rischiare con Conte che avere la certezza di non arrivarci con Gattuso. Questo se le prossime 2-3 partite andremo male, naturalmente.



Criticare Conte è legittimo, per carità, ma ad oggi preferire Gattuso a Conte è inspiegabile. Per quanto si possa apprezzare il Gattuso giocatore e milanista è innegabile che come allenatore è davvero molto lontano da Conte che ha vinto dovunque. 

Intendiamoci: qualunque milanista vorrebbe tornare grande con Gattuso allenatore, sarebbe bellissimo, ma purtroppo finora Gattuso si è dimostrato non all'altezza: dopo i primi 2 mesi buoni si è adagiato verso una mediocrità dalla quale non riesce ad uscire, spiace dirlo ma è così, salvo miracoli è palese che Gattuso non riesce a far fare il salto di qualità alla squadra. Eppure sono in tanti che dopo mesi non riescono a vedere questo fatto così evidente.

Semmai si può criticare il fatto che Conte, come Mourinho, dopo un po' di tempo rompe con l'ambiente, forse perché troppo rompicog... ma sarebbe un rischio che mi sentirei di correre tranquillamente.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Conte alla Juve aveva una signora squadra già il primo anno, quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli coi pipponi è una leggenda metropolitana. Così come quella che avrebbe fatto miracoli con le pippe in nazionale, è uscito ai quarti con una Germania che già dava i primi segni del cedimento attuale e molte delle pippe che avevamo erano sue fisse che poteva benissimo non convocare, vedi i vari Pellé, Zaza, De Sciglio ecc. Quindi qui hai ragione su tutta la linea, Conte viene sicuramente mitizzato troppo.
> 
> Detto questo, parliamo però di un grande allenatore e il paragone con Rino non è nemmeno da farsi. Conte anche con questa rosa qualcosa di meglio farebbe. Le tue obiezioni sono sensate, arriverebbe in corsa e con una rosa non voluta da lui, ma non deve arrivare secondo, deve arrivare quarto. In più voglio sperare che qualche aggiustamento a gennaio verrà fatto, oltre a Paquetà. Insomma il quarto posto non sarebbe scontato ma meglio rischiare con Conte che avere la certezza di non arrivarci con Gattuso. Questo se le prossime 2-3 partite andremo male, naturalmente.


Conte è attorniato di leggende metropolitane.
La Juve aveva fior di campioni e molte pippe questo è vero. Lui ha ridato mentalità vincente, concentrazione e sicurezza a gente che aveva perso la voglia e gente che veniva dalla bassa classifica (pepe giaccherini). In più nell’anno del primo scudetto di Conte io Milan di allegri si suicidò letteralmente eh. Noi siamo stati bravi a non mollare di un cm e giocarcela fino alla fine.
Già per il fatto che andò ad allenare la nazionale di una federazione che lo ha giudicato colpevole (senza motivo) di combine me lo fa squalificare totalmente come uomo e si è pure fatto ricoprire d’oro. Come dici tu zaza e pelle li ha voluti lui. E ci sono costati cari.
Poi il signor conte al secondo anno di Juve si è beccato Pogba, mica cotiche...al terzo anno tevez e lllorente e si è offeso perché non gli hanno preso iturbe e perché gli hanno venduto giaccherini. Questo dice tutto.
Al Chelsea ha fatto la stessa cosa che fece il primo anno alla Juve con la differenza che il Chelsea era pure più forte di quella Juve. Al secondo anno con il suo mercato non si è nemmeno qualificato in champions capite? E poi stenderei un velo pietoso sui suoi cammini europei...
Detto questo non potrei mai accostare Gattuso e Conte perché appartengono a 2 categorie diverse, non ci penso nemmeno a farlo
Arrivare quarti non è poi così semplice in questo momento e più ritardo accumulate più difficile diventa


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si dimenticano anche che sei mesi fa con Hazard, Rudiger, Alonso, Fabregas, Kantè, Giroud, D. Luiz ecc è arrivato quinto e si è fatto asfaltare persino dalla Roma. A volte la memoria fa strani scherzi...



Questo succede quando ci si fissa e si vede solo quello che si vuole vedere. 
Appena ha fatto tutto come dice lui è stato disastroso al Chelsea.
Oh ragazzi questo ha silurato un top come costa con un sms per giocare con giroud e morata eh


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Conte è attorniato di leggende metropolitane.
> La Juve aveva fior di campioni e molte pippe questo è vero. Lui ha ridato mentalità vincente, concentrazione e sicurezza a gente che aveva perso la voglia e gente che veniva dalla bassa classifica (pepe giaccherini). In più nell’anno del primo scudetto di Conte io Milan di allegri si suicidò letteralmente eh. Noi siamo stati bravi a non mollare di un cm e giocarcela fino alla fine.
> Già per il fatto che andò ad allenare la nazionale di una federazione che lo ha giudicato colpevole (senza motivo) di combine me lo fa squalificare totalmente come uomo e si è pure fatto ricoprire d’oro. Come dici tu zaza e pelle li ha voluti lui. E ci sono costati cari.
> Poi il signor conte al secondo anno di Juve si è beccato Pogba, mica cotiche...al terzo anno tevez e lllorente e* si è offeso perché non gli hanno preso iturbe *e perché gli hanno venduto giaccherini. Questo dice tutto.
> ...



Ogni volta che penso a sta cosa mi scompiscio...cioè iturbe ora è lo zimbello dei tifosi nel campionato messicano  Conte ha purtroppo un'attrazione fatale per le pippe, non so perché.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che penso a sta cosa mi scompiscio...cioè iturbe ora è lo zimbello dei tifosi nel campionato messicano  Conte ha purtroppo un'attrazione fatale per le pippe, non so perché.



Perché per lui vengono prima grinta, kuore, corsa e fisico.
Quando si innamora di giocatori con tecnica sopra la media è un disastro: i suoi idoli erano lennon e walcott 2 cessi siderali.
Di giocatori capisce veramente poco


----------



## __king george__ (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che penso a sta cosa mi scompiscio...cioè iturbe ora è lo zimbello dei tifosi nel campionato messicano  Conte ha purtroppo un'attrazione fatale per le pippe, non so perché.



beh però quell'anno Iturbe sembrava un fenomeno,,,tutti lo volevano e sembrava che la Roma avesse fatto un super-acquisto e gli juventini erano parecchio incaz….io lo ricordo bene…poi si è rivelata una sòla gigantesca ma quella è un'altra cosa


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Conte è attorniato di leggende metropolitane.
> La Juve aveva fior di campioni e molte pippe questo è vero. Lui ha ridato mentalità vincente, concentrazione e sicurezza a gente che aveva perso la voglia e gente che veniva dalla bassa classifica (pepe giaccherini). In più nell’anno del primo scudetto di Conte io Milan di allegri si suicidò letteralmente eh. Noi siamo stati bravi a non mollare di un cm e giocarcela fino alla fine.
> Già per il fatto che andò ad allenare la nazionale di una federazione che lo ha giudicato colpevole (senza motivo) di combine me lo fa squalificare totalmente come uomo e si è pure fatto ricoprire d’oro. Come dici tu zaza e pelle li ha voluti lui. E ci sono costati cari.
> Poi il signor conte al secondo anno di Juve si è beccato Pogba, mica cotiche...al terzo anno tevez e lllorente e si è offeso perché non gli hanno preso iturbe *e perché gli hanno venduto giaccherini*. Questo dice tutto.
> ...



Però bisogna ammettere che con Conte, Giaccherini si trasformava in Giaccherinho


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh però quell'anno Iturbe sembrava un fenomeno,,,tutti lo volevano e sembrava che la Roma avesse fatto un super-acquisto e gli juventini erano parecchio incaz….io lo ricordo bene…poi si è rivelata una sòla gigantesca ma quella è un'altra cosa



A me non convinceva e credevo fosse strapagato, ma certo non immaginavo un disastro del genere.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Però bisogna ammettere che con Conte, Giaccherini si trasformava in Giaccherinho


Tu non sai quanto mi faceva bestemmiare 
Che tempi..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh però quell'anno Iturbe sembrava un fenomeno,,,tutti lo volevano e sembrava che la Roma avesse fatto un super-acquisto e gli juventini erano parecchio incaz….io lo ricordo bene…poi si è rivelata una sòla gigantesca ma quella è un'altra cosa



Si sapeva fosse un bluff
Non si può valutare un giocatore da mezza stagione al Verona per cortesia..


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo state mitizzando troppo..ma secondo te arriva lui e arrivate secondi? Ma è un mago, uno stregone?



la juve che vinse il primo scudetto era una squadretta. Ma di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si sapeva fosse un bluff
> Non si può valutare un giocatore da mezza stagione al Verona per cortesia..



Dipende, a volte può pure andare bene. Voi stessi stavate comprando Schick dopo una sola stagione da panchinaro/subentrante, poi avete avuto la botta di culo dei problemi fisici che hanno dirottato il pacco verso Roma. Oggi come oggi i giocatori arrivano a valere 40 milioni dopo una sola stagione, le cappelle fanno parte del gioco.
Comunque Conte è nettamente meglio di Gattuso, non scherziamo. Ha i suoi difetti, ma Rino al momento è una delusione su tutta la linea.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve che vinse il primo scudetto era una squadretta. Ma di cosa parliamo?



Una squadretta che aveva buffon licht barzagli chiellini bonucci pirlo vidal marchisio del piero e quagliarella come ossatura 
Se mi consenti molto ma molto più forte di questo milan


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Dipende, a volte può pure andare bene. Voi stessi stavate comprando Schick dopo una sola stagione da panchinaro/subentrante, poi avete avuto la botta di culo dei problemi fisici che hanno dirottato il pacco verso Roma. Oggi come oggi i giocatori arrivano a valere 40 milioni dopo una sola stagione, le cappelle fanno parte del gioco.
> Comunque Conte è nettamente meglio di Gattuso, non scherziamo. Ha i suoi difetti, ma Rino al momento è una delusione su tutta la linea.


Infatti il mi sarei incazzato se avessero buttato 40 milioni su schick..il pacco era molto probabile 
Ma mi spieghi chi è che ha detto che gattuso è meglio di conte? Gattuso non sarà mai al livello di conte, ma conte, lo ripeto, non è il dio che viene dipinto qui.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una squadretta che aveva buffon licht barzagli chiellini bonucci pirlo vidal marchisio del piero e quagliarella come ossatura
> Se mi consenti molto ma molto più forte di questo milan



Gli unici campioni di quella squadra erano Buffon e Pirlo( dove è stato bravo a farlo "rinascere") e Del Piero, che era sul viale del tramonto (ritirato infatti quell'anno). Barzagli Chiellini e Bonucci sono diventati quello solo con lui ti vorrei ricordare; dato che prima erano considerati giocatori di livello basso per le prestazioni mediocri fatte. Vidal chi era? Marchisio? LIcht  paragonala alla squadra che avete ora.

In ogni caso nessun pretende di vincere lo scudetto, ma con lui di sicuro, 4 ci arriviamo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

Ma vi ricordate la nazionale allenata da conte? O ce la siamo già scordati!?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gli unici campioni di quella squadra erano Buffon e Pirlo( dove è stato bravo a farlo "rinascere") e Del Piero, che era sul viale del tramonto (ritirato infatti quell'anno). Barzagli Chiellini e Bonucci sono diventati quello solo con lui ti vorrei ricordare; dato che prima erano considerati giocatori di livello basso per le prestazioni mediocri fatte. Vidal chi era? Marchisio? LIcht  paragonala alla squadra che avete ora.
> 
> In ogni caso nessun pretende di vincere lo scudetto, ma con lui di sicuro, 4 ci arriviamo.



Si ma vidal immediatamente si è dimostrato fortissimo. Barzagli chiellini erano forti ma erano messi male, cosi come bonucci. Sopra ho scritto che conte è stato bravo a rimetterli in forma. Campiono lo erano e hanno continuato ad esserlo. Marchisio in quel periodo era al top ed era uno dei pochi che si è salvato negli anni bui. Licht è stato importantissimo per noi (ricorda l’asse pirlo licht)...
Che c’entra paragonare quella juve a questa? E se non fosse stato per la sua megalomania adesso l’allenerebbe lui questo squadrone.
Io non sono cosi sicuri che potreste arrivare quarti con conte


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate la nazionale allenata da conte? O ce la siamo già scordati!?



E che vuol dire scusa?


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E che vuol dire scusa?



Abbiamo raggiunto un risultato clamoroso con una nazionale altamente mediocre (e i risultati pre e post conte parlano chiaro)
Conte è un grande allenatore, con dei pro e dei contro come tutti del resto.. Possiamo "sminuire" quello che ha fatto a Torino perché non vi siete lasciati proprio bene, ma in nazionale in così poco tempo ha avuto dei risultati clamorosi.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gli unici campioni di quella squadra erano Buffon e Pirlo( dove è stato bravo a farlo "rinascere") e Del Piero, che era sul viale del tramonto (ritirato infatti quell'anno). Barzagli Chiellini e Bonucci sono diventati quello solo con lui ti vorrei ricordare; dato che prima erano considerati giocatori di livello basso per le prestazioni mediocri fatte. Vidal chi era? Marchisio? LIcht  paragonala alla squadra che avete ora.
> 
> In ogni caso nessun pretende di vincere lo scudetto, ma con lui di sicuro, 4 ci arriviamo.



Ti quoto pienamente, come si può non riconoscere i meriti di Conte nel rendere quella squadra mediocre uno squadrone di leoni rampanti?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo raggiunto un risultato clamoroso con una nazionale altamente mediocre (e i risultati pre e post conte parlano chiaro)
> Conte è un grande allenatore, con dei pro e dei contro come tutti del resto.. Possiamo "sminuire" quello che ha fatto a Torino perché non vi siete lasciati proprio bene, ma in nazionale in così poco tempo ha avuto dei risultati clamorosi.



Ok ma infatti ha fatto grandi cose e cose meno buone. Ci sta
Ripeto non capisco il processo di beatificazione


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok ma infatti ha fatto grandi cose e cose meno buone. Ci sta
> Ripeto non capisco il processo di beatificazione



Inzaghi seedorf brocchi Montella Gattuso, ti bastano come motivazioni?
Per noi è come il messia, dopo tanti allenatori mediocri


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi seedorf brocchi Montella Gattuso, ti bastano come motivazioni?
> Per noi è come il messia, dopo tanti allenatori mediocri



Boh raga..se per voi arriva lui e cambia tutto bene. Contenti voi


----------



## zlatan (23 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi qui c'è davvero gente che darebbe 11 milioni al chelsea pur di prendere Conte? State scherzando vero? Anche per me sarebbe l'unico che con questa squadra ci farebbe arrivare quarti, ma non si può pagare quella cifra più l'ingaggio è lui non scherziamo.
Diamo a Gattuso fino alla sosta e poi tiriamo le somme, per me se l'allenatore non è un super top, non lo cambierei...


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gli unici campioni di quella squadra erano Buffon e Pirlo( dove è stato bravo a farlo "rinascere") e Del Piero, che era sul viale del tramonto (ritirato infatti quell'anno). Barzagli Chiellini e Bonucci sono diventati quello solo con lui ti vorrei ricordare; dato che prima erano considerati giocatori di livello basso per le prestazioni mediocri fatte. Vidal chi era? Marchisio? LIcht  paragonala alla squadra che avete ora.


Erano considerati da chi? Il fatto che fossero "considerati" di livello basso da tifosi e da qualche giornalista non significa che fossero scarsi. Io ricordo perfettamente che l'anno prima dello scudetto di Zaccheroni, giocatori come Maldini, Costacurta, Boban ecc vennero dati per giocatori finiti. Cosa successe negli anni successivi lo sappiamo bene.
Il discorso "Vidal chi?" non ha senso. Il fatto che non fosse conosciuto, non significa che non fosse forte. E' come dire del Kakà del primo anno "Kakà chi?".
Il Marchisio di quei tempi era un ottimo centrocampista, così come Licht era un signor giocatore, uno dei miglior nel suo ruolo nel nostro campionato, e fino all'anno scorso il suo contributo l'ha dato.

Conte ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, nessuno lo discute. Ma se paragoniamo il valore tecnico dei tre reparti della Juventus di allora con i nostri tre reparti di ora, la differenza tecnica è abissale a favore della Juve di allora. Teniamo botta solo in attacco, ma solo ed esclusivamente grazie ad Higuain.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Erano considerati da chi? Il fatto che fossero "considerati" di livello basso da tifosi e da qualche giornalista non significa che fossero scarsi. Io ricordo perfettamente che l'anno prima dello scudetto di Zaccheroni, giocatori come Maldini, Costacurta, Boban ecc vennero dati per giocatori finiti. Cosa successe negli anni successivi lo sappiamo bene.
> Il discorso "Vidal chi?" non ha senso. Il fatto che non fosse conosciuto, non significa che non fosse forte. E' come dire del Kakà del primo anno "Kakà chi?".
> Il Marchisio di quei tempi era un ottimo centrocampista, così come Licht era un signor giocatore, uno dei miglior nel suo ruolo nel nostro campionato, e fino all'anno scorso il suo contributo l'ha dato.
> 
> Conte ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, nessuno lo discute. Ma se paragoniamo il valore tecnico dei tre reparti della Juventus di allora con i nostri tre reparti di ora, la differenza tecnica è abissale a favore della Juve di allora. Teniamo botta solo in attacco, ma solo ed esclusivamente grazie ad Higuain.



Oh finalmente...le cose vanno dette tutte
Ora viene fuori che quella squadra era piena di cessi 
Tra poco si dirà che il primo chelsea di conte fosse peggio del leicester


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Boh raga..se per voi arriva lui e cambia tutto bene. Contenti voi



Ma nessuno ha scritto che vinceremmo il campionato eh, ma passare da Gattuso ad uno dei migliori allenatori sulla piazza (vuoi negare anche questo?) sarebbe un Bell upgrade


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha scritto che vinceremmo il campionato eh, ma passare da Gattuso ad uno dei migliori allenatori sulla piazza (vuoi negare anche questo?) sarebbe un Bell upgrade



Io non sono convinto che sia questo super allenatore 
Poi io credo che bisogna guardare il contesto. L’ho già ripetuto: non sono convinto che se arriva lui dal nulla a stagione in corso possa risollevare la situazione


----------



## EmmePi (23 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qui c'è davvero gente che darebbe 11 milioni al chelsea pur di prendere Conte? State scherzando vero? Anche per me sarebbe l'unico che con questa squadra ci farebbe arrivare quarti, ma non si può pagare quella cifra più l'ingaggio è lui non scherziamo.
> Diamo a Gattuso fino alla sosta e poi tiriamo le somme, per me se l'allenatore non è un super top, non lo cambierei...



Invece i stessi soldi per un Bertolacci qualsiasi è stato giusto pagarli?
Con Conte hai quasi la certezza di arrivare tra i primi 4 e ti farebbe entrare 50 milioni per la partecipazione più tutti gli introiti poi delle partite, gli sponsor, le vendite aumentate del merchandising ecc. ecc.
E per te non varrebbe la pena?

Ma scherziamo????????????


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh finalmente...le cose vanno dette tutte
> Ora viene fuori che quella squadra era piena di cessi
> Tra poco si dirà che il primo chelsea di conte fosse peggio del leicester



Però l'impronta ve l'ha data.
La juve del primo scudetto era una macchina bellica per l'aggressività che ci metteva nel pressare alto per recuperare palla velocemente.
Quella juve non si è più vista.
Sicuramente avevate dei valori importanti , come avevate tanta fame di vincere e voglia di rivalsa ma la mano del mister si è vista.
Come la sua impronta si è vista pure in una nazionale non eccelsa ma che aveva organizzazione, idee, valori , appartenenza, gioco.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Invece i stessi soldi per un Bertolacci qualsiasi è stato giusto pagarli?
> Con Conte hai quasi la certezza di arrivare tra i primi 4 e ti farebbe entrare 50 milioni per la partecipazione più tutti gli introiti poi delle partite, gli sponsor, le vendite aumentate del merchandising ecc. ecc.
> E per te non varrebbe la pena?
> 
> Ma scherziamo????????????


Ma la certezza del quarto posto è inclusa dentro conte?
Ma veramente paghereste il contenzioso di conte? Ben 11 milioni più almeno 7-8 da dare a lui?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però l'impronta ve l'ha data.
> La juve del primo scudetto era una macchina bellica per l'aggressività che ci metteva nel pressare alto per recuperare palla velocemente.
> Quella juve non si è più vista.
> Sicuramente avevate dei valori importanti , come avevate tanta fame di vincere e voglia di rivalsa ma la mano del mister si è vista.
> Come la sua impronta si è vista pure in una nazionale non eccelsa ma che aveva organizzazione, idee, valori , appartenenza, gioco.



La sua mano si vede non c’è dubbio. Lui da qualcosa in più, in un progetto suo e con le sue idee. Ma bisogna sempre valutare i contesti.
La juve del primo anno era pazzesca per intensità e gioco. Dal secondo anno in poi si è arroccato in un 352 osceno ed era veramente una brutta juve. Ma voi avete dimenticato la figuraccia europea contro il galatasaray che ci fece uscire ai gironi di coppa? E non contento nello stessa stagione, retrocessi in Europa league fa una semifinale oscena contro un ridicolo benfica non riuscendo ad arrivare in finale (tra l’altro finale che era a Torino) perché lui foveva concentrarsi sul record di punti in campionato?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma vidal immediatamente si è dimostrato fortissimo. Barzagli chiellini erano forti ma erano messi male, cosi come bonucci. Sopra ho scritto che conte è stato bravo a rimetterli in forma. Campiono lo erano e hanno continuato ad esserlo. Marchisio in quel periodo era al top ed era uno dei pochi che si è salvato negli anni bui. Licht è stato importantissimo per noi (ricorda l’asse pirlo licht)...
> Che c’entra paragonare quella juve a questa? E se non fosse stato per la sua megalomania adesso l’allenerebbe lui questo squadrone.
> Io non sono cosi sicuri che potreste arrivare quarti con conte



quindi Conte non ha nessun merito per aver rilanciato la difesa? ho capito..peccato che non vi sia capitato subito allegri.
Io ti dico una cosa, se avessimo invertito i due allenatori quell'anno, noi vincevamo lo scudetto e voi arrivavate molto ma molto più in basso.  parere personale eh..ma secondo me avete astio nei confronti di conte e non siete obiettivi, proprio per quello che è successo. Non è un mago, ma non è la pippa che stai dipingendo.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Erano considerati da chi? Il fatto che fossero "considerati" di livello basso da tifosi e da qualche giornalista non significa che fossero scarsi. Io ricordo perfettamente che l'anno prima dello scudetto di Zaccheroni, giocatori come Maldini, Costacurta, Boban ecc vennero dati per giocatori finiti. Cosa successe negli anni successivi lo sappiamo bene.
> Il discorso "Vidal chi?" non ha senso. Il fatto che non fosse conosciuto, non significa che non fosse forte. E' come dire del Kakà del primo anno "Kakà chi?".
> Il Marchisio di quei tempi era un ottimo centrocampista, così come Licht era un signor giocatore, uno dei miglior nel suo ruolo nel nostro campionato, e fino all'anno scorso il suo contributo l'ha dato.
> 
> Conte ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, nessuno lo discute. Ma se paragoniamo il valore tecnico dei tre reparti della Juventus di allora con i nostri tre reparti di ora, la differenza tecnica è abissale a favore della Juve di allora. Teniamo botta solo in attacco, ma solo ed esclusivamente grazie ad Higuain.



nono, facevano proprio schifo. Ma tu li hai visti prima? Barzagli prima della juve era considerato un giocatore normalissimo, nulla di trascendentale, Bonucci non ne parliamo, addirittura quello forte era per tutti gli addetti ai lavori Ranocchia!!!! rendiamoci conto. Chiellini con la difesa a 3 di Conte è diventato un super marcatore. Conte tra l'altro ha il grande merito di aver reso impenetrabile quella difesa, mettendoli a 3, in modo che le lacune di ognuno dei 3 centrali venisse colmato dal compagno. Riuscì a rivitalizzare un giocatore sul viale del tramonto come Pirlo, recuperò un certo Tevez che fu scartato dal MU come ormai ex giocatore. Secondo me soffrite di memoria corta. Andate a rivedere cosa dice Pirlo dopo che si è ritirato, su Conte e su come fu determinante per la rinascita della juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La sua mano si vede non c’è dubbio. Lui da qualcosa in più, in un progetto suo e con le sue idee. Ma bisogna sempre valutare i contesti.
> La juve del primo anno era pazzesca per intensità e gioco. Dal secondo anno in poi si è arroccato in un 352 osceno ed era veramente una brutta juve. Ma voi avete dimenticato la figuraccia europea contro il galatasaray che ci fece uscire ai gironi di coppa? E non contento nello stessa stagione, retrocessi in Europa league fa una semifinale oscena contro un ridicolo benfica non riuscendo ad arrivare in finale (tra l’altro finale che era a Torino) perché lui foveva concentrarsi sul record di punti in campionato?



ogni allenatore commette errori (comunque dare la colpa a conte per la partita contro i turchi è pazzesco, credo tu sia il primo), vogliamo parlare delle scelte sciagurate di allegri al Milan? Emanuelson trequartista o ala? constant terzino? l'estromissione di Pirlo dal nostro centrocampo? perdere lo scudo con Ibra e Thiago Silva, che erano i due giocatori più forti del campionato? le partite oscene contro palermo, fiorentina e via dicendo? ma dai su...nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## zlatan (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nono, facevano proprio schifo. Ma tu li hai visti prima? Barzagli prima della juve era considerato un giocatore normalissimo, nulla di trascendentale, Bonucci non ne parliamo, addirittura quello forte era per tutti gli addetti ai lavori Ranocchia!!!! rendiamoci conto. Chiellini con la difesa a 3 di Conte è diventato un super marcatore. Conte tra l'altro ha il grande merito di aver reso impenetrabile quella difesa, mettendoli a 3, in modo che le lacune di ognuno dei 3 centrali venisse colmato dal compagno. Riuscì a rivitalizzare un giocatore sul viale del tramonto come Pirlo, recuperò un certo Tevez che fu scartato dal MU come ormai ex giocatore. Secondo me soffrite di memoria corta. Andate a rivedere cosa dice Pirlo dopo che si è ritirato, su Conte e su come fu determinante per la rinascita della juve.



Si ma occhio per par condicio andrei a rileggermi le dichiarazioni di quest'estate dei giocatori del Chelsea. Direi allarmanti al suo rigurado. Ad ogni modo se fosse libero io lo prenderei subito ma non possiamo pensare di pagare 11 milioni...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma occhio per par condicio andrei a rileggermi le dichiarazioni di quest'estate dei giocatori del Chelsea. Direi allarmanti al suo rigurado. Ad ogni modo se fosse libero io lo prenderei subito ma non possiamo pensare di pagare 11 milioni...



ma ovviamente nessuno è un mago, Conte ha i suoi difetti, per esempio a me come fa giocare le sue squadre non piace per niente. Preferisco di gran lunga un Sarri, ma è innegabile che ora come ora, sarebbe oro per noi. Poi non sopporto l'ipocrisia juventina che lo considera quasi come un fortunato e non gli riconoscono meriti per quello che ha fatto. Se loro oggi si possono permettere cr7 lo devono anche e soprattutto a lui, che li ha fatti dominare per anni in Italia, abbattendo l'unica squadra che poteva contrastarli, ovvero noi. Ed invece lo ripudiano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma la certezza del quarto posto è inclusa dentro conte?
> *Ma veramente paghereste il contenzioso di conte? Ben 11 milioni più almeno 7-8 da dare a lui?*



Questa sarebbe follia pura, manco fosse Rinus Michels  Poi ripeto, fosse per me firmerei col sangue per avere Conte, pur essendo conscio dei suoi difetti.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi Conte non ha nessun merito per aver rilanciato la difesa? ho capito..peccato che non vi sia capitato subito allegri.
> Io ti dico una cosa, se avessimo invertito i due allenatori quell'anno, noi vincevamo lo scudetto e voi arrivavate molto ma molto più in basso.  parere personale eh..ma secondo me avete astio nei confronti di conte e non siete obiettivi, proprio per quello che è successo. Non è un mago, ma non è la pippa che stai dipingendo.


Però mi sa che tu i miei post non li leggi.
Ho già detto che ha avuto il grande merito di rilanciare gente che non ne aveva più (chiellini Buffon barzagli ecc)
La fase difensiva è il suo perno ovvio che l’abbia migliorata alla Juve. Per inciso, io reputo Conte superiore ad allegri (che non tollero)
Mai detto che Conte sia una pippa. Lo ripeto ancora una volta, per me Conte non è il Dio pantocratore che dipingete qui. Non è difficile da capire. Ha svariati meriti e svariati difetti. Voi volete vedere solo le cose belle e in più avere creato una speranza in Conte.
Provare astio per lui da juventino è normale, non ringraziarlo per quanto fatto sarebbe da folli e non è il mio caso


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nono, facevano proprio schifo. Ma tu li hai visti prima? Barzagli prima della juve era considerato un giocatore normalissimo, nulla di trascendentale, Bonucci non ne parliamo, addirittura quello forte era per tutti gli addetti ai lavori Ranocchia!!!! rendiamoci conto. Chiellini con la difesa a 3 di Conte è diventato un super marcatore. Conte tra l'altro ha il grande merito di aver reso impenetrabile quella difesa, mettendoli a 3, in modo che le lacune di ognuno dei 3 centrali venisse colmato dal compagno. Riuscì a rivitalizzare un giocatore sul viale del tramonto come Pirlo, recuperò un certo Tevez che fu scartato dal MU come ormai ex giocatore. Secondo me soffrite di memoria corta. Andate a rivedere cosa dice Pirlo dopo che si è ritirato, su Conte e su come fu determinante per la rinascita della juve.



Chiellini era forte di suo, Conte l’ha migliorato. Ma chi nega queste cose? Ma ripeto dovete vedere le cose nella loro interezza.
Tevez era un fenomeno non è certo merito di Conte il suo rendimento alla Juve. Ti posso dire a fonte certa che Conte un paio di mesi prima di andare alla Juve, farneticava che Pirlo era finito e che la Juve avesse preso un bidone e lo so per certo(ma lo sapevano un po’ tutti)


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ogni allenatore commette errori (comunque dare la colpa a conte per la partita contro i turchi è pazzesco, credo tu sia il primo), vogliamo parlare delle scelte sciagurate di allegri al Milan? Emanuelson trequartista o ala? constant terzino? l'estromissione di Pirlo dal nostro centrocampo? perdere lo scudo con Ibra e Thiago Silva, che erano i due giocatori più forti del campionato? le partite oscene contro palermo, fiorentina e via dicendo? ma dai su...nessuno è perfetto.




Però allegri 2 finali le ha fatte. La prima con la stessa squadra di Conte senza llorente ma con morata e questi sono fatti.
Sono fatti che Conte in Europa non ci capisca nulla è il problema non fi il galatasaray ma il girone pessimo
Che fece con la Juve..tu avrai dimenticato ovviamente i pareggi col
Bate briscolav o con nordsjelland..io non dimentico


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma ovviamente nessuno è un mago, Conte ha i suoi difetti, per esempio a me come fa giocare le sue squadre non piace per niente. Preferisco di gran lunga un Sarri, ma è innegabile che ora come ora, sarebbe oro per noi. Poi non sopporto l'ipocrisia juventina che lo considera quasi come un fortunato e non gli riconoscono meriti per quello che ha fatto. Se loro oggi si possono permettere cr7 lo devono anche e soprattutto a lui, che li ha fatti dominare per anni in Italia, abbattendo l'unica squadra che poteva contrastarli, ovvero noi. Ed invece lo ripudiano.


Oh voi ripudiate berlusconi che vi ha dato tutto il 30 anni che vi ha fatto diventare là top per anni e lo schifate per il finale della storia e noi non possiamo avere astio per Conte? 
La società ovviamente non conta è solo merito di Conte certo. Oh prendetelo ricopritelo d’oro poi vediamo che combina


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe follia pura, manco fosse Rinus Michels  Poi ripeto, fosse per me firmerei col sangue per avere Conte, pur essendo conscio dei suoi difetti.



Ma no! Dovete pagarlo anche il triplo perché lui trasforma l’acqua in gol


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non sono convinto che sia questo super allenatore
> Poi io credo che bisogna guardare il contesto. L’ho già ripetuto: non sono convinto che se arriva lui dal nulla a stagione in corso possa risollevare la situazione



Evidentemente per te abbiamo una rosa inferiore a quella di Roma, Lazio, Sassuolo e tutto quelle che ci sonodavanti .per me no. Saluti
P. S. Continuo a ripeterti che nessuno qua sta dicendo che le cose dal nulla cambieranno, ci vorrà evidentemente tempo, ma è meglio perdere tempo con un allenatore vero che con Gattuso brocchi et similia. 
Il tuo odio per conte ti sta portando fuori strada nelle discussioni


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per te abbiamo una rosa inferiore a quella di Roma, Lazio, Sassuolo e tutto quelle che ci sonodavanti .per me no. Saluti



No non lo credo. Come la Juve dei settimi posti non era più scarsa di alcune squadre che aveva sopra. Io parlo di dinamiche e in questo momento non è facile fare una lotta al quarto posto connun ritardo accumulato 
Per me siete inferiori a Juve Inter Roma e Napoli e allo stesso livello della Lazio. Quindi non è impossibile se ce l’ha fatta l’Inter l’anno scorso ma ci vuole un’impresa


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non lo credo. Come la Juve dei settimi posti non era più scarsa di alcune squadre che aveva sopra. Io parlo di dinamiche e in questo momento non è facile fare una lotta al quarto posto connun ritardo accumulato
> Per me siete inferiori a Juve Inter Roma e Napoli e allo stesso livello della Lazio. Quindi non è impossibile se ce l’ha fatta l’Inter l’anno scorso ma ci vuole un’impresa



Il ritardo accumulato sarebbero i sei punti (con una partita in meno da giocare?)
Nnamo bene


----------



## hakaishin (23 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Il ritardo accumulato sarebbero i sei punti (con una partita in meno da giocare?)
> Nnamo bene



Io parlo ritardo di tutto non solo di punti e poi non lo avete ancora esonerato Gattuso..
Ma detto questo tu sei pronto ad avere borini e bakayoko sempre titolari? Perché Conte questo vuol dire.
In più sono convinto che a stagione inoltrata Conte non vertà mai, lui i suoi conti se lo sa fare bene. Sono più convito che possa essere il vostro allenatore in estate, così può fare tutto come dice lui e avrà risolto pure il contenzioso


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2018)

http://www.milanworld.net/real-lotepegui-un-passo-dallesonero-pronto-conte-vt68884.html

C'è questo topic, non uppiamo post vecchi per favore


----------

